# Eclipse öffnet nicht den eingestellten JadClipse Editor



## virtualAudio (9. Jun 2009)

Hey Leute, 

ich verzweifel da gerade an einer komischen Sache.

Ich will meine frisch obfuscateten packages mit jad überprüfen. 

Wenn ich jad direkt aufrufe (außerhalb von eclipse) funktioniert es.

Die Jadclipse.jar ist im plugins folder. jadclipse ist auch eindeutig "erfolgreich" in Eclipse includiert. Es gibt den Editor, die Einstellungen in den preferences,... alles was dazugehört.
Die *.class files hab ich mit dem jadclipse Editor assozoiiert. Aber weder ein doppelklick noch "open with -> jadclipse editor" öffnet den jadclipse editor. ich bekomme immer nur den normalen Editor zu sehen, der schon vor der Installation von jadclipse geöffnet wurde.

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee?

lg Andi


----------



## Vayu (10. Jun 2009)

ehm, es wird ja auch ein "normaler" java editor geöffnet ... jadclipse macht ja nix anderes, als die kompilierten klassen zu dekompilieren und den source in einem java editor anzuzeigen (der allerdings natürlich readonly ist)


----------



## virtualAudio (12. Jun 2009)

Danke für die Antwort,

naja, es geht mir nicht unbedingt darum, dass der Editor unbedingt jadclipse-Editor heißt.

Ich dachte aber, dass dieses Plugin, wenn ich eine class-Datei im jadclipse-Editor öffne, decompiliert und dann so dargestellt wird.

Allerdings passiert exakt das selbe, egal ob ich mit dem ursprünglichen Editor oder mit dem jad-Editor öffne.

ist eine class Datei geöffnet, gibt es dann allerdings den Menüpunkt "jadclipse" mit einem einzigen Eintrag "decompile". Ansich klingt das deppensicher....aber da haben die Entwickler nicht mit meinem "Deppengrad" gerechnet. Denn wenn ich auf decompile klicke passiert nichts .

In den jadclipse Einstellungen kann man einen temp Ordner angeben... der existiert allerdings nicht...


Ich gehe folgendermaßen vor um die class files zu erhalten (vielleicht hat das was mit dem Problem zu tun):

In meinem ant-build-file wird compiliert gejared und auf Wunsch mit proguard obfuscatet.
Ant entpackt auch das jarfile in einem neuen Ordner und die class-files dieses Ordners will ich dann mit jadclipse anschauen. Beim Öffnen der class-files passiert aber das oben geschriebene Szenario. Außerhalb von Eclipse funktioniert das decompilen.

Würd mich über jeden Tipp freuen
lg Andi


----------

